# What do you want?



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2006)

In looking for a knife, for either utility or defensive purposes, what do you look for?  Do you want serrations, or are you opposed to them on religious grounds?  Fixed or folding?  Any particular steel you want it to be?

Jeff


----------



## matt.m (Dec 17, 2006)

Jeff,

I have, will and always will love and enjoy the K-Bar.  I used it in the Marine Corps and am very happy with it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 17, 2006)

matt.m said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have, will and always will love and enjoy the K-Bar.  I used it in the Marine Corps and am very happy with it.


It is one helluva good knife.  I have my Dad's that he carried in Korea and it is easily my favorite in my collection.


----------



## wade (Dec 18, 2006)

Pocket knife, 1 1/2 blade max. It's like my carry, small and easy to conceal. My K-Bar (another jar head here), I leave at home on the shelf.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 18, 2006)

While my knives are used primarily for utility (and I'd imagine most people would say the same), I select them based on their suitability for defense.

Here are my requirements for any knife that I buy:

For folders: (for the record, I'm currently carrying "waved" Gen-3 Spyderco Enduras)
-Good Locking mechanism: I prefer either a frame-lock or a spine-lock. A liner-lock, for me, is a deal-breaker (too many bad experiences, just don't trust them).
-Overall shape/design: The shape of both the blade the handle have to be conducive the "grips" that I use (primarily "Pikal," but I also like the Saber grip). This usually means a fairly "neutral" handle--without a lot of finger-grooves and stuff--and a blade shape that puts the point at or below the centerline (i.e. spear-point, wharncliff, drop-point).
-Opening Mechanism: I've become a convert to "waved" folders so any folder I buy as a "primary" has to be waved, or "waveable" (tip-up carry with a hole. i.e. many of the Spydercos,the Benchmade Griptillian, etc.)

For Fixed Blades: (once again, for the record, I carry a double-edged CRKT Companion and a small reverse edge knife similar to the ShivWorks Clinch-Pick). My "backpack" and/or camp knife is a K-bar
-Once again, blade and handle shape
-Good sheath (an easy fix if it doesn't come with one you like)
-Uh yeah...the other stuff like locking mechanism and opening mechanism don't apply...I love fixed blades  

I don't really pay much attention to the type of steel used. Most knives from quality manufacturers are going to be just fine. That said, I really like the VG-10 that Spyderco is using now. It takes a wicked edge and seems to hold up well to extended periods of use.

As far as serrations go...it depends. For a utility knife that's going to be put to heavy use (lots of rope cutting, etc.), they're great. Otherwise, I'd just as soon stick with a plain edge.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2006)

I like all kinds depending on the job I am doing. I like non-serrated stelleto type or standard clip point for all around use; "hook" type blades with serrations for special taskes. But I like all kinds really.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 18, 2006)

I like folders.   Small so that they can fit in my wee hand.  And so I can clip it to my pants or stash it in my pocket and not feel weighted down.  Some serration on the blade.  It's got to be easy for me to manipulate.  Meaning, I can get it open with ease and I can close it back up easily as well.


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 18, 2006)

I just ordered a new one from Cold Steel. Funny thing is it's not steel. It's fiberglass reinforced plastic. Durable as heck and will cut....things .....just as easily as a steel blade. Plus it can go through places, well, that metal objects just don't usually go through without a lot of lights and sireens.:angel:


----------



## tellner (Dec 22, 2006)

I want another Randall


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2007)

I enjoy practical knives.  If a fixed blade is appropriate then I would obviously go for that.  However most of the time I need a nice folding knife that is effective in opening packages and that can also be pressed into defensive tactics if needed.


----------

